# starter needs help



## bluelightning (May 19, 2006)

I have what I think is a pregnant platy. I have been reading this forum to find out what to do. I put her in a seperate 5 gal. tank by herself about 2 weeks ago. But as I'm watching her, it seems like she's bigger some days than others, but she has kept the gravid spot. Could someone tell me by the picture which was taken about a week ago, about how much longer she has to go yet. This is the first time I've ever had a pregnant fish.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

So did she ever give birth? She is a cute mickey mouse!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Most platies that came from a petstore with any males in the tank is probably pregnant  She looks ready to burst soon, that is a very dark gravid spot! Keep an eye on her, keep feeding her, and look forward to soon finding a flock of babies in your tank.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

do you have some plants in the tank? most platies won't give birth until they feel safe, and they usually feel pretty safe in the cover of some floating plants


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Remember that she will eat her fry. Keep her well fed to help prevent this as well as dining plases like plants and caves.


----------

